# Need help identifying rabbits color/breed!!!! (Pics)



## Pancake in the River (Aug 5, 2011)

We adopted a young Buck named Joey from our local shelter about 3 weeks ago....He is about 19 months now.....The shelter's description says, Rabbit/ ,White/ Black/ Spotted,......no other info  He is median size...about half size of our Flemish Giant, about 8 month doe, but larger than 5 yr old mini rex buck....his ears stand up straight and has a big fluffy tail   ...His grayish and tinted brown spots are unorganized and don't look like the standard broken pattern to me but.....  The front half of his body is mostly white except for a small string of dots running down his spine....The magority of his ears are dappled with grey speckles...he also has ruby-like eyes (They only seem to shine red when in certain light)
For more help see pics below. There are full body, and close up pics of each side...There is also a front veiw and general veiw of his body type when rlaxed...
(sorry they are slightly darker and appear more dull then the real thing)  
































Just curious what breed and color pattern this charming little boy is?

Thanks for all your Help and Information!!!!         :bun


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm going to make a guess and say a Checkered Giant.  They are a breed that is related to the Flemish Giant.   The Checkered Giant is basically white with dark markings, including a "butterfly" on the nose, dark ears, dark circles around the eyes.  (Rabbits for Dummies, Pg 44).  He would be disqualified in shows because he doesn't have the correct markings.   But I think he's sweet.  

Hope this helps.  And Good Luck with Joey.


----------



## Pancake in the River (Aug 6, 2011)

I was thinking that at first but I'm not sure he is big enough to be a checkered giant? He is only 9lbs?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I asked this on BYC too and heard stuff like.......
*broken blue rex x*
*English spot x Flemish Giant* OR *Flemish Giant x Mini rex*
The hair is too long to be a rex, but it appears to be a mix.
X2. so a *Broken mix* of some sort
*English Spot*
It has some *English Spot* in it, maybe some *American* or *New Zealand* as well
reminds me of a *harlequin/ white New Zealand*
*rhinelander*,* checkered giant*, *english spot*
*Rhinelander X Harlequin mix*





I'm not completely sure but many of these sound semi-right? 
Although some I think are wrong.......but I'm not an expert and would love a few more opinions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










P.S. I'm not to worried about showing ability but he was recently bred and when I sell the kits I want to know what to list them as? Don't want to leave the owners in the dark....


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 7, 2011)

Pancake in the River said:
			
		

> http://www.pic4ever.com/images/fingersmiley.gifI was thinking that at first but I'm not sure he is big enough to be a checkered giant? He is only 9lbs?http://www.pic4ever.com/images/89.gif
> I asked this on BYC too and heard stuff like.......
> *broken blue rex x*
> *English spot x Flemish Giant* OR *Flemish Giant x Mini rex*
> ...


True, too small to be a Checkered Giant.   Sorry.  But got some good pointers from BYC.  Could be English Spot mixed with New Zealand?  Isn't Harlequin more of a strip than spot?  

And regarding the owners of your kits, you can just be honest and tell them about the different mixes.  That's not leaving them in the dark.   If they want to pursue the lineage, that's neat and IMHO will help them understand rabbits in general.  But I think people will be more interested in a healthy bunny for a pet.     Joey has a sweet face with interesting coloring.   Hope you have some kits like him. 

Good Luck.  Let us know about the kit's arrival.  Would love to see what they turn out to be.


----------



## Pancake in the River (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The babies are due for the 10-14 so if my doe gives birth I will let you know and hopefully have pics!


----------



## lharper (Oct 7, 2011)

I have no idea on breeds. (I'm actually researching that on our soon to be new addition) but wanted to say he is adorable. 

~Lydia


----------



## oneacrefarm (Oct 13, 2011)

My best guess is either Checkered Giant/NZW cross or English Spot/NZW cross. Not Rex or Harlequin...


----------

